# HyperWorksMCS



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

OK, I'm not going to bore everyone with the entire mod history of HyperWorksMCS. I'll limit my before pics to a couple and then where its at now. Then I'll update any mods as they come 

In the begining...










not long after picking her up from the dealer. JCW package and KW V2s. Chillin' at the Nordschleife waiting for the track to open back up.










On the Ring.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Some suspension mods.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Some brake mods and a stud conversion.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

and a few other little things...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

a few more mods...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Leon_S (Feb 16, 2008)

Dang!! you make me soo bloody jealous!!
awsome awsome car, mate

serious suspension mods u got there...is it still streetable, ACS330Ci?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Cheers 

It's a daily driver 

BTW, got rid of more chrome


----------

